

Ask HN: Is the focus of the young minds returning to the JVM? - z3phyr

Young people, Innovative people are comming back to the JVM after the rise of Clojure and Scala. Could this lead to the JVM return for the innovative rising thinker companies and startups? Keeping in mind that most of the Established IT cos (IBM, Google, Twitter etc) are based on the JVM, could this lead to the young people adopting the JVM as THE platform?
======
duiker101
didn't you already asked this question yesterday?

~~~
z3phyr
yeah, I did not got a good answer........... So I decided to ask this again...

Also, I am in a fit of a problem.... -> I like Golang and I also like Scala
and Clojure (getting my hands on lisp). But I am a bit nervous about the
reputation of the JVM and its future.

~~~
46Bit
> Also, I am in a fit of a problem.... -> I like Golang and I also like Scala
> and Clojure (getting my hands on lisp). But I am a bit nervous about the
> reputation of the JVM and its future.

That's not a problem. If you like it, then there's probably going to be many
others who do (there are!). They're not about to die away, and knowing
languages like that should put you in good stead even for a job using a
different language.

~~~
z3phyr
Yeah, but I really want to get into Clojure, the only problem is, in my short
lifetime I have only heard of the criticisms on Java being owned by sun, and
later oracle.

